# sims clinic dublin



## blue ribbon

hi would like to hear from anyone out there who has or is being treated at the sims clinic in dublin. i would be most grateful for any information u have. as i am new to ff i am trying to do my research as i am undecided as to which clinic to try. we have been advised that icsi would be suitable for us. 
THANKS.


----------



## Tattie

Hello Blue Ribbon,

We have had our initial consultation with Sims (February).  We are going to start treatment with thm around June/July!

What do you need to know and I will help you as best I can!

Tattie


----------



## blue ribbon

hi tattie thanks as i am new to all of this i would be most grateful for any information. knowing that u have had treatment at the rfc after your consulation at the sims do u feel that they would be doing anything differetly at the sims than they would at the rfc. for example monitoring u closely with regards to blood tests and scans. i have been in contact with a girl who has had treatment at the origin and is now going to the argc in london and she feels that in london they will be monitoring her closely. from your experiences how do u feel about the sims now after having your consulation with them. also did u get you g.p to refer u or did you just fill in the questionaire from their website and send it. also how long did u have to wait then to be seen. is it more costly. thanks tattie and sorry for all the questions at once but as i say i am new to all of this and any information is valuable.


----------



## Tattie

Hello Blue Ribbon,

No problems, as I said I will help you the best that I can!

I had two donor sperm IVF with the RFC and I have to say that the care I had with them was wonderful.  A lot of the other girls are having problems with them in respect of the Admin staff but I really didn't have any problems with the RFC   .  On our first cycle we did get our BFP but unfortunately lost it    .  Our 2nd cycle didn't work.  The reason we are going to Sims is that Northern Ireland/UK do not have any sperm donors and the RFC couldn't do anything else for us   .  Our only option was to go private in Dublin.

I was actually given an information pack from Sims and I filled in the forms from that (probably the same one that is on their website).  I sent the form off in January and had an appointment on the 21st February.  The Dr asked me loads of questions in regards to my previous cycles and gave us a 48% chance of our treatment working with them by going to Blasts  .  As far as I know the RFC don't do this   

Our treatment is probably working out around £ 6,000.00 (we need to pay for donor sperm).  I have to say BR that I am more positive with Sims than I was with the RFC and I was very positive with the RFC          Whilst I am having treatment with Sims the RFC have agreed to monitor me as we couldn't run up and down to Dublin every week for the scans.  I have already had my blood tests taken (the RFC did this for me FOC    ).

If you have any other questions BR, please don't hesitate to ask!

Hope this helps

Tattie xo

ps.  There are a lot of other NI girls on the Northern Ireland thread and we all get great support from each other.  We have had a meet up too!  Hope you join in there!!


----------



## blue ribbon

hi tattie thanks of all the information that u have given me it was really helpful however i have phoned the sims clinic today to enquire about how to make and appointment and do i need a referral letter from my g.p. she said that i have to wait untill the send me out an information pack and then send it back to them, i was wonder how long this will take as i am very eager to get started. as this will be my first ever treatment for icsi i am very nervous and dont no what to expect. i have been doing alot of research on this and i was wondering should i just go to the origin or stay with my inital instinct and stay with the sims clinic. what r u views on this again i am steering towards the sims any information again would be more than helpful


----------



## Tattie

Blue Ribbon,

I have replied to you in a PM!!

Tattie x


----------



## greygoose

blue ribbon, my two friends both had successful cycles with sims.
1. baby boy after two failed cycles and one missed miscarriage.
2. baby boy after 8 failed HARI cycles.

I'll be attending them if my lap and dye doesn't get me my second miracle.


----------



## Tattie

Hello Greygoose!

Thats great news to hear!!  As you may have read I will be attending Sims within the next few months to start treatment and I cannot wait.

Heres hoping I get the same result!  

Good luck with your L&D
Tattie


----------



## greygoose

it's a long hard painful road that is called fertility issues, and we all need all the love and support we can get, so good luck with your SIMS appointment. you will be in great hands, my two friends think they are miracle workers, partly because they do blast cycles and partly cos they do womb mapping prior to transfer.


----------



## blue ribbon

hi greygoose hope all goes well for u at sims and everything works out for u hopefully i will be attending the clinic soon i am waiting for them to send me out the information pack and details so i can send it back asap. as u no this is my first ever treatment for icsi and i don't know what to expect at all and i am very anxious. just want to get started and not to waste any more time


----------



## greygoose

blue ribbon, it will be all new to me too. i never cycled because my miracle happened on its own.
it lap and hsg and the clomid fails to give me another miracle, then i'll be joining you on the IVF treadmill.
take care


----------



## EmmaJo

Hi blue ribbon,

I have to say that my experience with the SIMS clinic was second to none. I went for a consultation with the HARI unit and felt like I was just a number. At the SIMS they were very sympathetic when the cycles didn't work and never gave up on me. The embryologists were excellent.

I have twins from my fourth cycle with them, I had two frozen and two fresh cycles. I still have 9 blastocyst embryos frozen with them and would definitely go back there should I decide to go down that road.

Best of luck
Emma


----------



## blue ribbon

hi all 
well i have just completed my form and sent it away at the start of the week so hopefully i will hear from them soon. i don't know if i should ring them about an appointment or wait for them to contact me. as u can tell i just want to get started and it doesn't help being of the **** i am now on my 4th week with my beloved nictotine and at this moment in time i would murder for just one ***. but i no that sooner or later i would have to stop. well enough of that. 
hiya emmajo any information or advice would be most grateful on the sims clinic


----------



## blue ribbon

hi tattie
just ot let u know that i have an appointment on the 22nd june at sims and i am really nervous and anxious as i don't no what to expect and everything else. hope all goes well though and i can start my treatment asap


----------



## Tattie

Hello Blue Ribbon,

I have just noticed this reply today, I haven't really been on this site in a while.  Sorry!

I will be thinking of you on the 22nd.............. again if you have any queries or questions, just fire ahead.  Although you will be fine, they are nice people  

Please let me know how you get on!

Tattie xo


----------



## Old Mum

Hi Ladies,  just reading through your emails.    Best of luck with your meeting in SIMS tomorrow.      I have been with them now since January of this year and have had 1 failed IVF in March and am due to test this weekend after blast transfer last Tues week.
They are a fantastic bunch of people and I could not say enough about them.

I am 42 and this will probably be my last IVF using my own eggs as egg quality is my issue.    I pray to God that I get my BFP at the weekend.    If you need any help/info from me just shout.

Wishing you all lots of luck on this horrible journey.


----------



## Rocky

Hi There,
I have attended SIMS Clinic for the past two years and in that time had 4 attempts at ICSI, thankfully my last cycle was successful as my embi's were brought to blast. I found the nurses to be very, kind, helpfull and supportive but i found the doctor there to be very matter of fact. I had only one consultation with him at the very beginning of my treatment and never after each failed attempt, which really disappointed me. He also never new much about my case when carrying out certain procedures on me i.e telling me if this cycle didn't work we could try something that i had already had done in my previous cycle. All he needed to do was read my chart to make me feel a little more confident in him. I'm not sure if i would go to this clinic if i decided to try for a second baby. . If i did, i would demand more information from the doctors regarding my case. 

In addition, Just to let all you Irish girls know you can also claim some of the money paid out for your treatment on a Med 1 form at the end of the year from your tax paid. 

Hope i haven't confused anyone but i just wanted to give my experience and hope that you can take something from it.

Take care and good luck.
Bec


----------



## lisaanddavid

blue ribbon said:


> hi would like to hear from anyone out there who has or is being treated at the sims clinic in dublin. i would be most grateful for any information u have. as i am new to ff i am trying to do my research as i am undecided as to which clinic to try. we have been advised that icsi would be suitable for us.
> THANKS.


----------



## lisaanddavid

hey blue ribbon,i would just like to say a big good luck if u plan to go ahead with the sims clinic in dublin,they are a fantastic bunch of people,we are having our second attempt at ICSI,the first was with origin in belfast which we felt failed in the aftercare after our treatment didnt work,anyway i wont bore u,all the best of luck


----------



## blue ribbon

hi lisaandavid.
i ended up not going to the sims as planned in june as i found out just before my appointment that i was pregnant so i cancelled but unfortunately i miscarried at 10 weeks, so at this moment in time i think i will leave it to the new year before i start thinking about this ttc again. 
however how do the find the journey up and down to dundrum and what do the think overall of the sims.


----------



## Caterpiller

Hi there,
We are having ICSI with the Merrion fertility clinic (attached to National Maternity Hosp, Holles St, Dublin).
Would like to hear how you got on with SIMS or from anyone who was treated at the Merrion Clinic.
Has anyone any advice about the best number of embryos to transfer?
Caterpiller


----------



## lisaanddavid

the travelling can be quite tiring,but you have to think it is more of an adventure than a long drive,we usually leave in good time so if we are early we can chill out on the big lovly sofa's and grab a coffee n bun,we are sorry to here about your news we wish yous both well for the future and we defintly recommend this clinic,dundrum itself is good for shopping and relaxing so look forward to it if thats the clinic you's wish to choose, they do a great "mapping" inside your stomach called SIS and this determines the best place to put back your wee emby. so if you need any more info wel be more than happy to help,afterall we are all in the same boat.goodluck for the future,love lisa n david


----------



## Burnsy

Hi Folks,
I'm relatively new to the site and have had 2 cycles at the RVH both BFN!! Because the waiting list is SSSOOOooo long we are looking for somewhere to have interim cycles but didn't want to have to go to England everytime. I hadn't heard of SIMS is there any literature on their success rates? Would anyone recommend any particular consultant? I might need surgery to remove hydrosalpinx/tie tubes before next attempt (just to add to the fun!!) Am having really bad embryo transfers too so the fact that they do some uterus mapping is a plus....any info greatly appreciated!!!! 
B


----------



## greygoose

i too was a RVH patient but never cycled at the clinic cos i got pregnant on my own 
i'm now waiting on my SIMS appointment because my lap and dye from June failed to get me another miracle  
anyway, my background is similar to yours  and I have profound tubal damage (Prof Nigel McClure recommended i have my tubes out but thankfully he changed his mind and i got pregnant with my miracle), and we also have male issues so it's prob going to have to be ICSI and Blast for us. PLUS, age is not on my side, i hit the big 40 at christmas.
If you log on to www.sims.ie all the information is there for you.
Am hoping to start in the New Year and am beginning my routine of accupuncture and herbs in November which i did for six months  and am convinced got me pregnant 
Good Luck


----------



## Shellyj

hi all, does anyone know if SMS does egg share or egg donation programmes? Thanks Shellyjxx


----------



## buzzypop3

Anyone attending Sims Clinic -Love to hear from anyone who is at Sims clinic, at the moment.......... 
We just started there
buzz


----------



## Leah

Hi Buzzypop
I am with Sims but as you can see from my signature I haven't been successful - got BFN on Saturday!  I had a fresh cycle in the summer and had a FET in Nov - both BFNs. All in all I can't fault them as they did "throw everything at it" as the consultant said himself! I found a huge change between them and my previous clinic (Origin) as they are definitely more aggressive and more progressive in their techniques. I can't fault Origin either but as I did get my DS with them. Trying for number 2 has been more difficult than number 1 and it was [email protected]@dy hard.

For me the travelling to Sims ( 4 hours there and 4 hours back) was awful and having to get full days off work for a 10 minute scan. So I don't know if I'll be going back to be honest. 
Anyway the staff were lovely and I found they were very professional. If you have any further questions just fire away. Have you been on the rollercoaster.ie website? There are a lot of girls on there who are with SIms.


Good luck with your tx

Leah


----------



## deegirl

Hi Buzzy
I know that many girls have had good experiences at Sims but unfortunately I'm not one of them.  I have a catalogue of errors, the most serious one being that my blood test came back with another ladies DOB on it, they didn't even notice this and it only became apparant to me when I left the clinic and requested my notes.  I wrote to them in Sept and asked for an explanation and for clarification of my result but I have yet to hear from them.  My thoughts are they are very money orientated.  

The other things that I wasn't happy with were:

1) Unfortunately I experienced a chemical pregnany and needed doctor advice quickly as I knew the day I was loosing the pregnancy, it was very distressing.  I emailed the doc and he phoned 2 days later.  I was in a shop at the time and asked if he could phone me back, I rushed home to await his call and he never got in touch...ever!

2) Missing medication from prescription.

3) On one occasion the nurse told me that she didn't have time to write me a prescription!  I left the clinic without the prescription but thankfully my GP helped out and wrote it for me.

4) After my FET the incorrect dose of Estrofem was on my patient information sheet.  When I questioned this the lab assistant simply changed it to what I had said it should be rather than checking with my file or a doctor.

5) It was only after questioning whether I should have the Chicago bloods redone a month before my FET that the doctor said that I should have.  

6) I was told by the doctor that information on IVIG would be posted to me.  I didn’t receive this and had to carry out my own research into the risks and benefits

7) When I experienced the chemical pregnancy I phoned the clinic and left a message on the nurses answerphone to let them know.  Over a week later another nurse phoned, leaving a message on my answer machine and accused me of not notifying them of my test result. 

I can hardly believe that all of the above happened, it was very distressing.  I wouldn't even return if they offered me a free go!  I'm now with Dr G in London and find his approach very professional and caring in comparison.  However it's you that has to make the decision where to go that's right for you.  Whatever you decide I hope this helps and I wish you all the best!!

Dee


----------

